# Updated Web Site!



## DKE Photography (Sep 16, 2004)

Ive update my website. Lots of new pictures. See it here at www.dkephotography.com


----------



## bshearer (Sep 17, 2004)

I like the site,
but when you first click enter and are taken to the screen that says 



> Welcome to DKE Photography.com.
> Please use the menu above to choose your destination.



maybe you should have something elese there, some other image?
When I Enter a site I expect to see something besides just white text on a black background.


----------



## DKE Photography (Sep 17, 2004)

Not a bad idea. Thanks for your input.


----------

